# How To Make An Electrical Arc Furnace



## Alex (11/5/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (11/5/17)

Is this to heat the wire before you make your coils @Alex?
You know, to stop the springy coils etc

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (18/5/17)

Silver said:


> Is this to heat the wire before you make your coils @Alex?
> You know, to stop the springy coils etc


This is how you heat steep!
Nice find @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

